# New Sig and Avatar



## Quantum (Aug 16, 2007)

My homage to the shiniest gorram show in the 'verse. Comments? Criticism?

P.S. If you haven't watched Firefly or Serenity, go watch them both now. Especially if you've ever had even a passing interest in scifi.


----------



## JPH (Aug 17, 2007)

They don't match...


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> They don't match...




haha, not as much as yours matches


----------



## superrob (Aug 19, 2007)

Well the avatar isn't bad


----------



## JPH (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't match...
> ...



They both have aliens (Alien Hominid) and a green background...How do they not match


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 19, 2007)

Mine match!


----------



## Jax (Aug 19, 2007)

My sig and ava match too!


----------

